# Mates Decor For My Fronts



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi
I am kinda new to fronts. I have approx 20 of them in a 210gal tank up to 3in size . No decor yet I really dont know what to add there 
Live plants Rocks so far i have sand in the tank on the bottom.
they are doing very well
I wonder what i can add to the tank that will not be really a problem to grow and finally maybe breed them .
Can you guys help


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

sselraven said:


> Hi
> I am kinda new to fronts. I have approx 20 of them in a 210gal tank up to 3in size . No decor yet I really dont know what to add there
> Live plants Rocks so far i have sand in the tank on the bottom.
> they are doing very well
> ...


Congrats, I think you'll really enjoy them. Here are some general things to consider:
Avoid sharp rocks as fronts spook and will run into them.
Fronts like PVC or ABS elbows, tees & wyes.
They do enjoy digging especially when smaller. Becasue of this digging tendancy, make sure you put your boulders in first before the sand. Put some egg crate down first to help prevent presure points on the glass from your rocks.

Eventually, your alpha will want to claim his frontosa bank. At 3-inches, try putting a pvc/abs tee in the center of the tank, your dominant fish will claim it.

Just some things to consider.

Please keep us posted!

Where in Illinois are you from? I have lived in several suburbs of Chicago (down south in Carbondale too).

Russ

Russ


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in West Suburbs 
What kind of rock you suggest i put in it. I have some rock that i used in freshwater tank


----------



## mavericks (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out Arizona or Colorado river rock at your local landscape supply store. It's naturally tumbled with round surfaces.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you know a place in Chicagoland area that carrys those kind of rock


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

sselraven said:


> Do you know a place in Chicagoland area that carrys those kind of rock


Schwake Stone Company
1313 Rand Rd.
Des Plaines, IL 60016
(847) 824-8044

I was there on Saturday getting some boulders for my 265.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

sselraven said:


> I live in West Suburbs
> What kind of rock you suggest i put in it. I have some rock that i used in freshwater tank


I last lived in Plainfield before moving to South Bend about five years ago.

Russ


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

It sounds like you have a very nice tank size... I'd love one that big. I'd be interested in seeing some pics and post what you decide for decor.

I think clay tubes would make nice caves for them... I've seen some nice set-ups with clay tubes.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

I am in process setting up 4 of those 
I will post some pictures when i get to it


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is some pictures of my tans that i curently have 
dont know if i can post them here 
but some of my colny picturs you guy wont mind would you

My Salt Water 160 deep









Here is my long tank for growing out and misc fish 180 long









Breeder tank 60 long









Finally Frontosa Tank 
Some pictures i have taken today 
Its very hard to shoot the whole tank so i decided to shoot some parts of the colony 
Let me know what you think


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics... I could look at them all day - looks like you've got a lot of them... you're other tanks look outstanding... I'll be interested to see how you aquascape the frontosa tank.


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

I am working on that... cant compe up with an idea yet 
i know i will add some more gravel to it 
for sure i will go with rocks 
for sure with some live plants - this i have to figure it out which to use
i got lots of projects going on 
3x 210 in the garage sitting that i bought on huge sale with the stands i paid $489 so i said screw it i will get 3 of them and upgrade my 125 long and 160 long


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

forgot to add 2 tanks
Frontosa tank that i am trying to figure it out what to do and my cichlid tank 
Its very hard to shoot those tank casue they are big


----------

